# a quick poll



## NPD212 (Nov 2, 2004)

A quick poll...I get the feelign that a majority of the people on this message board are not even cops, so out of curiousity, how many are or are not cops, and a rough idea of where??

Me, city police, right outside of Boston

This isn't meant to knock anyone, just a little curious


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

&lt;-----Not a cop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Where is the poll :?:


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

S Shore PD Sgt


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

APO trying to get onto a dept.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

I work full time, full powered and armed at a state University


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

Armed aux. police officer in Metrowest area


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Police sergeant, Los Angeles Police Department. 16 years.
Looking forward to coming home someday and doing it there too!


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

I work in law enforcement as a Dispatcher, So YES


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Full-time, Central Mass. 15 yrs., Chief


----------



## rreno11 (Sep 29, 2004)

full time 5yrs. Detective


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

city cop full time, well sorta have been taking a lot of vacation and comp time lately :wink:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

F/T State College Police Officer


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Didn't we just have one of these threads like 2 months ago?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Irishpride";p="58263 said:


> Didn't we just have one of these threads like 2 months ago?


Yup. With some people whining that this should ONLY be an LE forum. But then people like myself wouldn't have anywhere to learn from the wisdom of those already hired.

No. In a few processes. Hopefully will be in LE within 6-12 mo.


----------



## bosco109 (Nov 27, 2004)

Full-time Sgt- Metro West


----------



## Niteowl (Nov 6, 2004)

Full-time county screw, listed as a reserve for the local PD and fight a bypass with civil cirucs.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

Full-Time Federal Police in MA


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Trying to get in... aspiring Trooper... :wink:


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

Full-time P.O.


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

FT muni


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Aux Sergeant 2 1/2 Years.

Applying where it's mostly sunny and no Snow now cause I've pretty much given up on this friggen state.

Scott


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*<<<<<<<<<<<* *DICKHEAD to the Left; Set the Shortsighted Standard of Earning Money Over
Achieving His Lifelong Goal to Become a Coppah..
JACKASS to Port Side is Kicking Himself in his 40 Year old Ass
for Thinking so Myopically.* ](*,)


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Full time PO.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Full time cop in a average sized central Ma dept.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

full time Police Officer in a large southern New Hampshire town


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

4 years full-time PO in central Mass.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah there was also that how many MUNI cop post a few months ago, but hey its good to check on everyone again.

not a PO, i will start the quest.... AGAIN... when &amp; if i ever get outta the friggin military i have no clue where I am gonna go, either back in MA area or if I might stay in VA. although all u LAPD people got me seriously considering that, however if i am getting alot of crap from the wife.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EOD1";p="58359 said:


> yeah there was also that how many MUNI cop post a few months ago, but hey its good to check on everyone again.
> 
> not a PO, i will start the quest.... AGAIN... when & if i ever get outta the friggin military i have no clue where I am gonna go, either back in MA area or if I might stay in VA. although all u LAPD people got me seriously considering that, however if i am getting alot of crap from the wife.


Hey, we'd love to have ya. Feel free to give us a look out here in LA when you're discharged! There's lots of fellow Bostonians out here. Until then, keep your head down and watch your 6!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, I think this poll has been done a few times over the years.

I'm an SPO for a PD in Boston... unarmed but full police powers. That makes sense!!! :roll:


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

F/T DOD


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

Police Explorer with a city PD in western Mass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Full-time PO SouthEastern MA


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

My handle pretty much exlpains what I do.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm an insurance salesman. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you go door to door? On second thought, I don't think I wanna know the answer to that. :lol:


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

F/T State College Police Officer


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Full-time Police Officer; Central Mass Town.

For more info check out the link below. There is a similar post that started in October with about four pages of replies that might give you some more of what your looking for.

just curious - how many of you are full-time municipal police


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

FT Town Cop


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

I sell doors, door to door. :naughty:


----------



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

F.T. Officer mid-size town next to Worcester


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Full-timer, fully-armed, full-of-gas, and ready to rip! (literally)


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

NOT a LEO... 1 unofficial offer pending for a New England agency, still interviewing for a few others.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Part Time In Southern MA.......


----------



## irish37eyes (Jan 13, 2003)

FT police officer central mass, 7 yrs.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

9yrs FT in the septic tank of the state.....


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Thats Worcester right ?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

could be....


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Part-time for a couple years in eastern MA, and very recently hired full-time in central MA.

Ryan


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I work at the airport shooting birds to keep them off the runways


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Just catchin shoplifters in boston. School until I can move to a state that won't suck the years out of my life waiting to get on. Other than that trying for all the Summer Reserve and EMS experience I can find.


----------



## GateKeeper (Jan 10, 2005)

For the inquiring minds, I’m not a police Officer. I am a CO with the DOC on the Shirley Complex in Mass.


----------

